# M12v / m12vc



## jhsteele3 (Apr 27, 2009)

What is the difference? Specifically, I have an M12V that I am now looking for a router table. Most pre-made tables can accommodate the M12VC. Will the M12V work in these tables or do I need to modify?

Thanks for your help

John


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jhsteele3 said:


> What is the difference? Specifically, I have an M12V that I am now looking for a router table. Most pre-made tables can accommodate the M12VC. Will the M12V work in these tables or do I need to modify?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> John


Hi John - M12V and the M12VC are completely different animals. The VC is a 2-1/4 HP and the V is a 3+ HP. I have the VC and seriously doubt it shares a bolt pattern with it's big brother.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

jhsteele3 said:


> What is the difference? Specifically, I have an M12V that I am now looking for a router table. Most pre-made tables can accommodate the M12VC. Will the M12V work in these tables or do I need to modify?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> John


Hi John,
I have the Hitachi M12V 3-1/4hp & love it. It is also an older model router. As John said the M12VC is a newer generation 2-1/4hp router. The newer generation 3-1/4hp is the M12V2.


----------



## jhsteele3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. So how do I go about matching my M12V to a baseplate for a router table? Sorry for the newbie questions but that is what I am.

john


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jhsteele3 said:


> Thanks for the responses. So how do I go about matching my M12V to a baseplate for a router table? Sorry for the newbie questions but that is what I am.
> 
> john


Hi John - There are some companies that have predrilled plates for the M12V (old style), Incra is one, for about $90. 
Another option would be to get a blank and drill it yourself.
Easiest way to do this is to obtain a plate that will accept Porter Cable style guide bushings and use those in conjunction with a centering pin to locate the router and use the router sub-base plate for a template to drill the mounting holes.


----------



## jhsteele3 (Apr 27, 2009)

OK, which Porter Cable models use guide bushings?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Just about all PC's can use the guides..it's a default item for Porter Cable routers.
======



jhsteele3 said:


> OK, which Porter Cable models use guide bushings?


----------

